# Erreichbar für alle zu sein



## Mikrowelle (8. Feb 2013)

Für mein Chat starte ich den Server auf meinem PC. Der hängt hinter einem Router.

Wenn ich jetzt von aussen mich verbinden will, welche IP soll ich benutzen?
Die von dieser Seite angegeben ist ? What Is My IP Address | Shows Your IP Address

Muss man normalerweise den router noch konfigurieren ?


----------



## SDcard (8. Feb 2013)

So eine Seite gibts auch auf Deutsch 
Wie ist meine IP
Ich glaube du musst nur die Ports im Router freigeben, mehr nicht...
Außerdem kannst du ja mal nach Hamachi suchen.
SDcard


----------



## Mikrowelle (8. Feb 2013)

Hamachi kommt nicht in Frage, ich kann ja den leuten nicht zu mutten es extra zu installieren


----------



## ARadauer (8. Feb 2013)

Stichwort Port Forwarding...


----------



## pro2 (8. Feb 2013)

Ja, du musst im Router Port-Forwarding für den Port einstellen, den dein Chat-Programm nutzt. 
Die IP ist die, die dir auf solchen Seiten angezeigt wird, also ja, die externe IP. Da die sich täglich ändert, könntest du einen DynDNS Dienst verwenden.


----------



## Mikrowelle (8. Feb 2013)

Wenn ich die Ip von whatismyip.com eingebe dann kommt eine Meldung beim Router. Das die IP nicht im selben Bereich ist wie die IP vom Router.


Also nehme ich an das man beim Port Forwarding die lokale Ip einegeben muss ? und den freunden dann die IP von whatismyip.com gibt ?


----------



## SDcard (8. Feb 2013)

[TIPP]Eine Portweiterleitung (englisch Port Forwarding) ist die Weiterleitung einer Verbindung, die über ein Rechnernetz auf einen bestimmten Port eingeht, zu einem anderen Computer. [/TIPP]
d.h. du musst in den Einstellungen deines Routers deinem Computer eine feste IP im Homenetzwerk zuweisen und dann bei Anfragen über einen bestimmten Port auf diese IP-Adresse umleiten.
SDcard


----------



## pro2 (8. Feb 2013)

Mikrowelle hat gesagt.:


> Wenn ich die Ip von whatismyip.com eingebe dann kommt eine Meldung beim Router. Das die IP nicht im selben Bereich ist wie die IP vom Router.
> 
> 
> Also nehme ich an das man beim Port Forwarding die lokale Ip einegeben muss ? und den freunden dann die IP von whatismyip.com gibt ?



Beim Port-Forwarding sagst du deinem Router, an welchen Rechner er das Paket schieben soll, wenn etwas für den Port x ankommt. Also ja, da natürlich die lokale IP.


----------



## tröööt (8. Feb 2013)

pro2 hat gesagt.:


> Da die sich täglich ändert, könntest du einen DynDNS Dienst verwenden.



! vorsicht ! solche aussagen sind nicht allgemein gültig !

z.b. bei einem 56k modem ändert sich diese in der regel bei jedem einwählen ... kann aber auch für einen begrenzten zeitraum statisch vom provider verknüpft werden

bei normalen ADSL via PPPoE ändert sich die IP auch mit jeder einwahl ... die aussage "täglich" trifft hier nur in so fern zu das normale router so konfiguriert sind die verbindung möglichst lange aufrecht zu erhalten ...
da aber in irgendeiner ur-alt RFC drinsteht das solche verbindungen eine maximal-dauer von 23:59:59 haben und bis her noch niemand versucht hat was daran zu ändern liegt der ip-wechsel lediglich an der neu-einwahl nach erreichen der höchst-verbindungsdauer ...

bei CABLE z.b. wird die verbindung vom provider zum modem des nutzers aufgebaut ... daher gibt es hier kein zeit-limit und die verbindung bleibt so lange aktiv wie es der provider für richtig hält ... in manchen fällen bleibt also jahre lang ein und die selbe verbindungs-sitzung offen ...
außerdem weist der provider seinem kunden in der regel eine fest IP basierend auf der angeschlossenen MAC zu ... ergo : so lange sich die gleiche MAC immer wieder verbindet bleibt in aller regel auch die IP gleich ... erst wenn man die MAC ändert , also z.b. ein anderes gerät dran hängt , hat man die chance das sich die WAN-ip ändert ...

manche provider gehen aber sogar soweit das die IP auf grundlage der modem-MAC zugewiesen wird ... also grundsätzlich gleich bleibt ...


natürlich kann sich die IP auch bei CABLE immer wieder ändern ... aber in der regel eignet sich ein cable-anschluss schon alleine wegen dieser eigenschaften deutlich besser zum betrieben von privat-servern ...

der hinweis auf DynDNS ist natürlich ein guter ansatz ... viele moderne router unterstützen sogar von sich aus gewisse DynDNS dienste .. so das auf dem rechner nicht permanent ein DynDNS-dienst laufen muss sondern der rotuer das automatisch übernimmt ...


----------



## Mikrowelle (9. Feb 2013)

Ja mein Router hat auch diese Funktion, ich kann da DynDNS datein eingeben. Ich werde es so probieren danke euch allen


----------

